# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] change to post editing policy and procedure?

## MrShorty

I used to be able to post a reply to a thread and, if I immediatly noticed a typo or something else I should correct, I could click on edit post and make the necessary changes. Recently, however, when I click edit post on a recent post, I get a blank editing form. I'm not about to retype everything, so I leave the errors in place. My questions:

1) Am I the only one to experience this?
Assuming others are experiencing this:
2) If there is a time limit, any idea how long I have to wait before I can edit a post?
3) Reason behind the time limit (it seems valuable to me to be able to correct a post immediately after posting)?

Any other related observations?

----------


## TMS

I've seen that in the past, but not recently. When I am aware of the problem, I tend to select and copy my response before posting, or, if I forget, before editing.

Edit : currently, no issue

----------


## CK76

I think it's bug. Not intended behaviour. I've experienced it in only few of my posts.

I usually just end up copying content before going into edit mode and paste it in, make my edit and save.

----------


## MrShorty

So, it's not consistent behavior across the forum, then. Making it that much more irritating...

----------


## jaslake

Hi MrShorty

This issue goes back to 2014 and rears it's ugly head once and a while...
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...view-post.html

----------


## AliGW

It’s easy to overcome. Copy the text from the post before hitting the edit buttton. If you get the blank edit screen, paste the text in and edit it as suits you, then save.

----------


## FlameRetired

Yes that works, but stay alert as the 





> *Formula: [Select Code]*
> And
> *Attached Files Attached Files
> 
>     File Type: xlsx SUMIFS with offset V1.xlsx‎ (16.2 KB, 0 views) Download*



stuff gets copied, too. Also the Formula tags disappear.

----------


## jaslake

Matter of fact AliGW...happened on this post...it's not easy to overcome...it's a pain in the tush...and it continues to recur...

----------


## FlameRetired

This problem seems to cycle. I won't see if for days and then it suddenly becomes the norm for the day.

I've been know to keep an open Word document and copy-paste (especially long or detailed posts) just before posting ... just in case.

----------


## AliGW

> Matter of fact AliGW...happened on this post...it's not easy to overcome...it's a pain in the tush...and it continues to recur...



I was merely offering a workaround that I think is easy. Please do not interpret this as me saying that it doesn't matter - that is not the case. Yes, it's a pain, but as it continues to happen, I thought I'd share what I do to get around it. We are all in this together, aren't we?

----------


## FDibbins

This seems to be an intermittent problem, I have seen it before, and yes, it's a pain.  At 1 point, I used the copy/paste approach with any lengthy/detailed post I made, but the problem went away, and I no longer do that.

edit:  Just edited his with no problem.

Have not treied this myself, but would the "back" button help?

----------


## jaslake

Hi AliGW

I find the suggested "workaround" to not be easy...*it's a pain in the tush.*
A *pain in the tush* workaround is not an easy workaround.
This has been a recurring issue for several years...why does it happen...why is it not resolved...who's managing this Forum???

----------


## TMS

> ... who's managing this Forum???



Best guess; nobody.

----------


## AliGW

@Jaslake - stop having a go at me. It's not my fault that this is happening! Whether or not YOU find my workaround easy is irrelevant: it was offered in kindness to anyone who wanted to use it. You don't have to if you don't want to. If you don't like it, ignore it. By the way, I wasn't the only one to suggest it!!!

----------


## TMS

@jaslake: see my post #2. It's only a suggestion to cope with the situation. Again, whether or not you try it is up to you.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> Best guess; nobody.



That many people?  I thought it was many fewer....

----------


## TMS

I did say it was a guess ... could be 50% to 100% either way  :Wink:

----------


## jaslake

Hi AliGW
Sorry I offended you...I apologize...

----------


## AliGW

No offence taken.  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

> That many people?  I thought it was many fewer....







> I did say it was a guess ... could be 50% to 100% either way



I think it's a round number - a big, fat, round number!!!  :Wink:

----------


## MrShorty

I appreciate all of the replies. It seems more and more that this is a long running intermittent problem (like the firewall and other problems on this site) -- just new to me this time around. It does seem that the most reliable way is to copy and paste using a different text editor -- I just have never needed to make a habit of that, yet. As my ability to edit posts seems to have been restored, and most of my edits were just correcting irritating typos and not to the substance of a post, I will probably wait until the need to develop a new habit becomes more urgent. It just seems like one more little irritation with this site.

I'm going to mark this thread as solved, because my original question has been answered. Feel free, if you want, to continue discussing, since the real underlying issue is not really solved.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> .... since the real underlying issue is not really solved.



And probably never will  :Mad:

----------


## Pete_UK

Just found this thread while browsing, and it happened to me a couple of times yesterday when I wanted to edit a post to remove a typo - in the end I didn't bother as I kept getting a blank screen. I had read reports of this bug some time ago, but it had never happened to me before that I recall.

Pete

----------

